# Suggest Good Internet Plan in Delhi for High Speed



## Jim Kirk (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello, I Need New Internet Plan for my day to day activity. Actually, I am a webmaster though need to work at my websites all day and night. I need High Speed plan in the budget of Rs.1000/- per month. Please suggest really good one...

Also,  I need to Upload and Download the Files with really big sizes. Please keep this in mind....Thanks


----------



## hitesh (Apr 21, 2013)

IMO MTNL freedom 800 plan is the best. They advertise that you'll get 2mbps speed from 11pm to 8am and 512kbps rest of the time.
But I get 2mbps speed 17-21 hour a day .


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 21, 2013)

Check with reliance wireline BB thunder plans u can get 2MBPs UL @750/- (inc. Tax)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 21, 2013)

Reliance hasn't got good upload speeds. In 2mbps it gives hardly 256kbps.

Not to mention pathetic pings with random down time.


----------



## Jim Kirk (Apr 28, 2013)

hitesh said:


> IMO MTNL freedom 800 plan is the best. They advertise that you'll get 2mbps speed from 11pm to 8am and 512kbps rest of the time.
> But I get 2mbps speed 17-21 hour a day .



Is it Unlimited or There is some limit and afterwards the speed will be declined to very low. ? Please Specify some more details about this plan..I mean how to Get this...I heard getting a connection from MTNL is time consuming..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 28, 2013)

if you are uploading big files regularly then forget about ADSL connections from airtel/mtnl/reliance since these connections only provide upload speed of ~500kbps(60KB/s).for good upload speeds you need to get either a cable broadband or optic fiber connection.


----------

